
An ActivityPub Philosophy (2019) - rapnie
https://cjslep.com/c/blog/an-activitypub-philosophy
======
rapnie
In the ActivityPub thread now on the frontpage [0] I see a lot of
misunderstanding about the ActivityPub spec, such as it is bloated, it is
missing so many things, you must use 'failed' JSON-LD notation.

So I reposted this article by the developer of GoFed (which recently reached
1.0.0 status [1]) that puts things into perspective and clarifies the
intentional choices that led to the v1 of the specification.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23852036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23852036)

[1] [https://go-fed.org/](https://go-fed.org/)

~~~
dependenttypes
Just the fact that it uses all kinds of w3c tech is enough to make it bloated
and overengineered imo.

~~~
rapnie
What specifically are you referring to? If you don't want to use JSON-LD /
Linked Data, then that is perfectly fine, as you can treat the message formats
as plain JSON (what the majority of impls do in fact).

